# 52? Hercules Safety Model



## 3-speeder (Sep 14, 2021)

I found this bike on CL a while ago and I'm just now starting the rehab.  It is a ladies framed light roadster style Hercules that appears to say "Safety Model" on the seat tube.  It is of a type I have not often seen and also in a color that I haven't often seen.  It has a rear hub with the Hercules markings that say "Type 2" which I thought was code for the year.  I had a type 3 that was a 53 but that one said "B Type 3".  I can't make out any letter before the "Type 2" as the hub shell is pretty shot.  Suprisingly the hub itself spins like a top and looks great inside.  While working on it I found that the sprocket is threaded onto the driver and not the 3 tab type.  I'll probably swap that out to make lacing new spokes easier and to add a larger cog. I already have the perfect cream colored Schwalbes in the 26 x 1 3/8 size.  They'll go great with the geen.  Here are some before pictures


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 14, 2021)

I think the stamping on the seat lug is from a local PD or such.  The bell crank for the rear rod brake is threaded into the bb shell with a square support head on the inside. Here are a few more of the bike


----------



## juvela (Sep 14, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this find

what do you envision as an end goal of your work with this?

do you see it as a "make it work" project or more of a "restoration"?

asking because ferrous oxide looks quite advanced in numerous spots

refinishing all of the cycle's chrome bits would be quite costly

shall look forward to following along as you proceed   😉 

-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 14, 2021)

This bike will get my usual treatment.  I will clean it up as best I can and do a complete tune up to all the bearings and surfaces that they roll in. Replace what needs replacing and get it road worthy.  I couldn't resist buying this bike at 20$.  Just the kind of oddity that keeps me in the hunt.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow. The Birmingham bikes are quite different from the RI bikes I've ridden. The one I had used very slack geometry (like a regular roadster), and had a considerably lower BB height, which I discovered after a massive pedal strike on pavement. But man, the bike could ride itself. I'd have snapped that up without hesitation. Looking forward to seeing the cleanup.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 14, 2021)

The "safety" models were a line that Hercules advertised as having 26 inch wheels and a lower frame, so that you could put your feet on the ground when stopping the bike without leaving the saddle. They were portrayed as a solution for stop-and-go traffic, city biking, or anyone who wanted a bike where they could just pull the brakes, and put their feet down from the saddle. Hence they are a little lower than a common roadster frame. I had a Hercules-made Royal Model C roadster from 1946 for awhile.





I eventually sold mine because I was not a huge fan of the 21 inch frame, even with the slacker angles. They're well-made bikes and definitely different from the common Raleigh/AMF Hercules. I guess the frame just didn't quite have the ride that I liked.


----------



## dubsey55 (Sep 15, 2021)

3-speeder,  If you take the same approach with this, as with the Humbers,  you will be rewarded!  Yes its got some "oxidation", but you could always upgrade some of the plated bits later,  with better used parts,  as you go, or as you find them.   Keep going!!!


----------



## Oilit (Sep 16, 2021)

The stamping on the seat lug looks like a typical Hercules serial. They usually had two letters and four digits, and they had them on the seat post lug for a while in the late '40's and early '50's. I'd guess you're correct on the hub date.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 16, 2021)

Oilit said:


> The stamping on the seat lug looks like a typical Hercules serial. They usually had two letters and four digits, and they had them on the seat post lug for a while in the late '40's and early '50's. I'd guess you're correct on the hub date.



I didn't know that stamping would be the serial #.  Good to know. Thanks.
Looking back at images of my '53 Coronation model I see that it had the s n on the left drop out.  5 digits and then 2 letters


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 16, 2021)

Try to find real Fibrax brake pads or Koolstop pads.  The contrast between them and the ChiCom pads is pretty astonishing.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 17, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> I didn't know that stamping would be the serial #.  Good to know. Thanks.
> Looking back at images of my '53 Coronation model I see that it had the s n on the left drop out.  5 digits and then 2 letters



I've seen a few with 5 digits, but most have 4 digits. What that means, I don't know. And most of them in the '50's had the serial on the left drop-out, and the few pre-war bikes I've seen were also on the left drop-out, but I've got a late '40's Hercules with the serial on the  seat post lug, just like yours. I think TI bought the company in 1946, so maybe they tried a different system for a while but then decided to go back. Again, I don't really know.








						Hercules Kestrel? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I have $175.00 in this bike, which is more than I would usually put in an old English 3 speed, but this one has some features I haven't seen before. From what I've found on the internet, I think it's a Hercules Kestrel, and the date on the hub is 1951. It needs a lot of detail work, but I did...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BobH (Oct 1, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> This bike will get my usual treatment.  I will clean it up as best I can and do a complete tune up to all the bearings and surfaces that they roll in. Replace what needs replacing and get it road worthy.  I couldn't resist buying this bike at 20$.  Just the kind of oddity that keeps me in the hunt.



At $20 that’s a GREAT find! And I’d love to know more about your ‘53 Coronation model (and see pics of it if they‘re available). I just finished a sympathetic restoration of a ‘53 “King” QE2 Coronation model and am interested in similar ones out there.


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 1, 2021)

BobH said:


> At $20 that’s a GREAT find! And I’d love to know more about your ‘53 Coronation model (and see pics of it if they‘re available). I just finished a sympathetic restoration of a ‘53 “King” QE2 Coronation model and am interested in similar ones out there.



The guy that has posted the most about the '53 coronation models is @usarnie1.  I think he posted three of them at one point.  Beautiful machines.  Use the search feature at the top you'll be sure to find them.  I sold mine at a swap meet this spring.  Below is a link to one of usarnie1's bikes and a few pics of the one that I had.








						1953 Hercules Tourist Queen Elizebeth II Coronation Celebration Bicycle | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I have had this bike for over a year now.  It is by far my favorite bicycle.  Over the past year I have seen two other 1953 Herculels Tourist QE II Coronation Celebration bikes posted on The CABE.  So, it is not as rare as I thought it was.  It is a fun bike to ride and creates a lot of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BobH (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks! I had previously found and read with interest the posts by @usarnie1 here (and maybe in Bikeforums as well? I can’t remember). His bikes are really quite lovely and very nicely restored. Mine still has plenty of patina and shows wear typical of a 70-year old bike with ample use. I had tried messaging usarnie1 with some questions about the Coronation models as he had written about them in a very authoritative manner and I’d not been able to find any other sources of information about them anywhere else. For example he stated that there were three models of the Coronation celebration bikes: the Tourist (like yours), the Queen, and (if I recall correctly) the Royal Prince. Mine, however, is the King and clearly not on his list but most definitely a Coronation model. Alas, I never was able to get a reply from him and believe he may have withdrawn from active participation in the online forums. (Some indication from another message posted that it might have been due to health issues?) in any event, I’m still searching for any additional information on these particular models. Like you, I’m attracted to these somewhat unusual bikes, though definitive sources of info about them are hard to come by. Here are a few pics of my own Herc Coronation model, still a work in progress though 90+ percent done.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2021)

_"""The "safety" models were a line that Hercules advertised as having 26 inch wheels and a lower frame, so that you could put your feet on the ground when stopping the bike without leaving the saddle."""_

if you can touch the ground while sitting on the seat your seat is too low for efficient pedaling.


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 11, 2021)

BobH said:


> Thanks! I had previously found and read with interest the posts by @usarnie1 here (and maybe in Bikeforums as well? I can’t remember). His bikes are really quite lovely and very nicely restored. Mine still has plenty of patina and shows wear typical of a 70-year old bike with ample use. I had tried messaging usarnie1 with some questions about the Coronation models as he had written about them in a very authoritative manner and I’d not been able to find any other sources of information about them anywhere else. For example he stated that there were three models of the Coronation celebration bikes: the Tourist (like yours), the Queen, and (if I recall correctly) the Royal Prince. Mine, however, is the King and clearly not on his list but most definitely a Coronation model. Alas, I never was able to get a reply from him and believe he may have withdrawn from active participation in the online forums. (Some indication from another message posted that it might have been due to health issues?) in any event, I’m still searching for any additional information on these particular models. Like you, I’m attracted to these somewhat unusual bikes, though definitive sources of info about them are hard to come by. Here are a few pics of my own Herc Coronation model, still a work in progress though 90+ percent done.
> 
> View attachment 1488430
> 
> ...



Beautiful machine.  Haven't seen that model.  Thanks for sharing.  Great shape for it's age.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 11, 2021)

BobH said:


> Thanks! I had previously found and read with interest the posts by @usarnie1 here (and maybe in Bikeforums as well? I can’t remember). His bikes are really quite lovely and very nicely restored. Mine still has plenty of patina and shows wear typical of a 70-year old bike with ample use. I had tried messaging usarnie1 with some questions about the Coronation models as he had written about them in a very authoritative manner and I’d not been able to find any other sources of information about them anywhere else. For example he stated that there were three models of the Coronation celebration bikes: the Tourist (like yours), the Queen, and (if I recall correctly) the Royal Prince. Mine, however, is the King and clearly not on his list but most definitely a Coronation model. Alas, I never was able to get a reply from him and believe he may have withdrawn from active participation in the online forums. (Some indication from another message posted that it might have been due to health issues?) in any event, I’m still searching for any additional information on these particular models. Like you, I’m attracted to these somewhat unusual bikes, though definitive sources of info about them are hard to come by. Here are a few pics of my own Herc Coronation model, still a work in progress though 90+ percent done.
> 
> View attachment 1488430
> 
> ...



I see you're in Virginia, is that the Hercules King that was on FB Marketplace in Pennsylvania earlier this year? I noticed it because I hadn't seen that model before either. If it's the same bike, you've done an excellent job on the clean-up! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## BobH (Oct 13, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I see you're in Virginia, is that the Hercules King that was on FB Marketplace in Pennsylvania earlier this year? I noticed it because I hadn't seen that model before either. If it's the same bike, you've done an excellent job on the clean-up! Thanks for the pictures!



Thanks for your comments! It was listed on FB and I picked it up last May, but from a guy in New Jersey, the Camden area. It was quite a mess when I got it, and I had to replace a bent handlebar stem (thanks to fellow CABEr Jeff Rowse!) along with all the rubber bits (the front tire was petrified) and remove a lot of red reflective tape on frame and fenders. But overhaul/cleanup went smoothly and it was a fun project. Still need to do some more tweaks and finishing touches, but it is an interesting (and unusual) bike that rides quite well.


----------



## 3-speeder (Aug 4, 2022)

This bike is back on the road.  I used as many of the parts that I could but the grips were shot and I replaced the shifter and cable.  You might notice that the cable has a zig-zag run.  The only good one that I had was a bit too long for standard run under the chainguard.  Also I have the guard lower than previous position.  I found some new springs for the rod brakes on the www.  I chose the white grips and seat to match the tyres.  I think they look good together.  My desire to have shiny paint caught me erasing the ghost image of "Safety Model" on the seat tube. 😢 I'm not the best at remembering the delicateness of these silk screened letterings.  Overall I am real happy with it.  It rides nicely and I enjoyed the process.... well maybe not all the Evaporust soak and scrubs but the end result more so.  Threw on a dropstand as these rod brake bikes can be tricky to fit a regular stand onto.  Luckily the chunky square reflector held my small knotted bungee cord (era appropriate? 🙃 haha). Finally found a fitting home for my Lion bell.
Also, can anyone tell me where to find a small band for the plate


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 4, 2022)

Dyno Hub on the front should have a date on it .
Hercules are hard to date .
Nice to see you posted the serial number as it will help others date their bikes .


----------



## 3-speeder (Aug 4, 2022)

Yeah, I decided it's likely a '53.  The rear hub is Type 2 indicating 52, but front dyno has 2  53 stamp indicating "53 so probably '53. 

Despite the crusty outside the rear hub shifts great.  I replaced the threaded driver with the 3 bump style and put a 20t cog on it.  Works smoothly and makes for an easier ride.  My gf even enjoyed a spin on it remarking about the upright riding position.


----------

